# BoB Hurricane I P3308



## le_steph40 (Nov 17, 2017)

Hello,

One of my project is P3308 (apparently UP A), flown by the Scottish Ace Archie McKellar between August and October 1940. I read that his aircrafts wore the Scottish blazon under the cockpit on the starboard side.
I found this photo but the source and the date are unknown... Some say that is BoB photo (so, the real P3308 but no blazon) and other say that is a photo taken during 1974...






Here is another photo (this one taken in 1974)





Do you think it's the same aircraft (IMHO: yes !)? Does anybody have any info about that please ? TIA
Cheers
Stéph


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 17, 2017)

There are no obvious signs that the aircraft are different. I looked at the positioning of the markings and camo and they appear to be spot on. A quick flip through my Hurricane Survivors book did not reveal any pictures of the aircraft in the noted paint scheme so I'd have to read through the individual aircraft histories to see which one this was. I wanted to do that because many modern reproduction are actually Mk II's painted up to look like Mk I's. The spinner in the 2nd pic looks to be a Mk II spinner but it's hard to tell what's there in the first pic.

I must admit, my first reaction was that the 1st photo was an actual period pic as it looks authentic enough with the graininess and the guys on the tail weighing it down for the run up.

Reactions: Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## le_steph40 (Nov 17, 2017)

I found that: Hawker Hurricane Registry - A Warbirds Resource Group Site

Delivered to Royal Canadian AF as 5377.
- BOC: June 16, 1942.
- SOC: July 13, 1946.
Jim Roy, Portage la Prairie, Manitoba, 1946-1964.
- Derelict on farm.
Robert E. Diemert, Carman, Manitoba, 1964-1968.
- Registered as CF-SMI, 1966.
- Rebuilt and flown as RCAF 5585.
- Airfreighted to London in RCAF C-130, June 1, 1967.
- Flew in movie, _Battle of Britain_



, 1968.
N.A.W. "Tony" Samuelson/Samuelson Film Services Ltd, Elstree, July 10, 1968-1969.
- Registered as G-AWLW.
Sir W.J.D. Roberts, Shoreham, December 1969-1972.
Sir William Roberts/Strathallan Collection, Auchterader, Scotland, March 1972-1984.
- Flew as P3308/UP-A.
*Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum*, Hamilton, Ontario, May 1984-1993.
- Delivered to Hamilton by RCAF C-130.
- Registered as C-GCWH.
- First flight June 4, 1984.
- Flew as P3069/YO-A.
- Destroyed in hanger fire, February 15, 1993.


_View: https://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-thallon/15318121213_


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 17, 2017)

Ah yes, I see it in my book now. So this would have been one of the earliest Canadian Car and Foundry built Hurricane Mk XII's. I saw this one fly in Toronto before it was tragically destroyed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2017)

Hurricane is cool...!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2017)

Good shots and info! Shame about the ending


----------



## captain Frey (Nov 25, 2017)

Yes Hurricane !!!
Great, what kit ?

Un truc qui me semble bizarre sur les deux photos, c'est la cassure que fait le fuselage juste derrière la verrière et qui n'est pas toujours aussi marquée sur les Hurricane.
Sur la photo présumée WW2, cette cassure apparait et sur celle de 1974 aussi, identique.
Là j'ai un doute.

@+


----------



## le_steph40 (Nov 25, 2017)

Yes Pascal, Hurricanes on the deck 
I'm working on 2 Italeri kits... Beuârk...  One will be McKellar aircraft (UP-A, P3308) and the second will be Urbanowicz aircraft (RF-E, P3901)
You're right, all photos of P3308 are in fact Hurricane II G-AWLW. The first two photos taken in the same time (1974) at the same place and the first was retouched to make it older.

A+ itou

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

